# US 2010 LiveStream!



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2010)

*CubeCast US 2010 LiveStream!*

Livestream Link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/cubecast-podcast

Schedule

August 6 Friday (2-3pm EST) - Joey Gouly
-Discuss competition/what's going on
-Tim Reynolds
-Quickfire Questions

August 7 Saturday (2-3pm EST) - John Tamanas
-Quickfire Questions
-KOII: Chester Lian, Shaden Smith, Jim Mertens

August 8 Sunday (2-3pm EST) - Anthony Brooks
-Quickfire Questions
-Tyson Mao (hopefully)

****Things we need from you the viewers***
-Difficult names to say (many of you like)
-Quickfire Questions to ask Joey, John, and Anthony to [email protected]. Make sure to tell me who the question is for.
-Anything you want to know from the guests? 

Post it here (except for quickfire questions).*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Get confused about Haiyan's name.
(Haiyanz Wang? Zwong? LOLHAIYANSWANG)


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 5, 2010)

Are you going to bebroadcasting from the actual hall?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Are you going to bebroadcasting from the actual hall?



That has yet to be decided.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> ****Things we need from you the viewers***
> -Difficult names to say (many of you like)*


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOEL01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MANG01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009VICH01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SATI01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009PITA01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VAJG01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008INGL01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CHAR03


----------



## Truncator (Aug 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > ****Things we need from you the viewers***
> ...


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...hailand&years=&show=All+Persons&single=Single


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME WITH THOSE NAMES


----------



## Weston (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003PETE01


----------



## Meep (Aug 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > ****Things we need from you the viewers***
> ...



"Meep"


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Andrew will never get this one

Also, how about names that are normally easy just not for andrew Example: Ryan DeLine (Me)


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

Will the livestream be recorded and put on the cubecast website by any chance? I would love to see Joey, but 6am is a hell no.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 5, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Andrew will never get this one



the last name is pronounced KONG


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Will the livestream be recorded and put on the cubecast website by any chance? I would love to see Joey, but 6am is a hell no.



It will be recorded and uploaded sometime after the competition.


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2010)

Andrew: Getting the language of origin for the name will help pronounce it.


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 6, 2010)

Meep said:


> "Meep"



M-E-E-P

moop.

do i win?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 6, 2010)

Should be on this page too:
http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/feeds.php


----------



## Innocence (Aug 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Will the livestream be recorded and put on the cubecast website by any chance? I would love to see Joey, but 6am is a hell no.



6 am? You're so lucky, if it was 6 AM I'd do it for sure! Unfortunately it's 4AM for me.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 6, 2010)

Just in case someone wonders:
http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/eastern-time/


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2010)

Multi BLD WR holder, Andrew


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Will the livestream be recorded and put on the cubecast website by any chance? I would love to see Joey, but 6am is a hell no.
> ...



You've got to be kidding me? Get up at 6am on Saturday, Sunday, and Monday mornings? For one hour to watch some live cubing broadcast?


----------



## Innocence (Aug 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Can go back to sleep. As for monday, that's not far off when I'd normally get up anyway.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this still happening?


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 6, 2010)

In Mexico everyone put's their entire full name. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=Mexico&years=&show=All+Persons&single=Single


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 6, 2010)

That was awesome.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 6, 2010)

I was kicked out for some reason...


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 6, 2010)

I wish guests could chat. I'm not willing to make an account just for this...


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 6, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I wish guests could chat. I'm not willing to make an account just for this...


 You don't even have to use it necessarily, plus it only sends you one email (welcome to Ustream) and then leaves you alone.

And I had to eat lunch right in the middle so I missed most of it. But when I try to go to the recorded show, it has no audio...?


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 6, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> And I had to eat lunch right in the middle so I missed most of it. But when I try to go to the recorded show, it has no audio...?



It doesn't have audio in the beggining just skip ahead alittle and it will.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 7, 2010)

Another great live show guys. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 7, 2010)

Phew! I literally clicked the link by chance to see what was on the other side and caught the show today! Lucky!

Ok, now I know what time it's on in my part of the world (didn't get round to converting earlier) I'll be there tomorrow too! Great show! =)


----------



## Truncator (Aug 7, 2010)

Waffo tomorrow D:<


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Oh yeah, hasn't been mentioned here yet:
> 
> Andrew Nelson 10.90 sq-1 WR
> 
> and Alex Yu got a 45.xx and a 43.xx in BLD, I'm pretty sure he also had a 33 DNF.



wrong thread


----------



## Shortey (Aug 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Oh yeah, hasn't been mentioned here yet:
> 
> Andrew Nelson 10.90 sq-1 WR
> 
> and Alex Yu got a 45.xx and a 43.xx in BLD, I'm pretty sure he also had a 33 DNF.



Why in this thread?

EDIT: Oh lol.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 7, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, hasn't been mentioned here yet:
> ...



yeah I saw.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 7, 2010)

lawl, Andrew gave me the finger.


----------



## riffz (Aug 7, 2010)

Lol. Sucks it wasn't recording for most of the stream today.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 8, 2010)

For those who have watched, what do you think about the stream?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the guest today was sexy.


----------



## prostx23 (Aug 8, 2010)

I've enjoyed both days so far. Ultimately I prefer the audio since it's something I can listen to in my car, but the occasional video is cool.

Mike


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 8, 2010)

I want that purple stuff...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 8, 2010)

maybe i can still submit a name that is hard to pronounce 0.o?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BORD01


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Vladimir Samoylovich Horowitz 

Not a cuber.......


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

Frankly, that name isn't that hard to pronounce. First and last names should be easy enough for anyone who is slightly cultured (think Vladimir Putin and Anthony Horowitz) whilst the middle name isn't that bad.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 8, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Frankly, that name isn't that hard to pronounce. First and last names should be easy enough for anyone who is slightly cultured (think Vladimir Putin and *Anthony Horowitz*) whilst the middle name isn't that bad.



his books are great


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2010)

Get me in on some of that arm wrestling. I have to take out the reigning champ, famous deaf rubiks.


----------

